# something in my budgies poop ?



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, i realised some weird transparent, almost glass looking things in my budgie's poop in the morning when i checked. i know her poop is watery - shes currently on medication for that. this is my first time seeing something like this though .. does anyone know what it is ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not sure exactly what you are referring to in the picture I see a few spots that look almost gel like that may be mucus, are you able to send this picture to your vet?


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> I am not sure exactly what you are referring to in the picture I see a few spots that look almost gel like that may be mucus, are you able to send this picture to your vet?


i think that was what i was referring to haha i just didnt know how to properly describe it. no, i am not able to send this to her but i am going to the vet in 2 days, i just wanted to know if this was an urgent sign of something or if there was anything i had to look out for as soon as possible. also i havent noticed it in any of her other poops throughout the day, just these ones from last night.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The night before you go to the vet, place fresh paper towels at the bottom of the cage so you can collect the overnight droppings and take the samples to the vet with you. It is helpful for the vet to see what is being produced.


----------

